

Apple may have compromised everyone’s security for access to China - webhat
http://pando.com/2015/01/23/apple-may-have-compromised-everyones-security-for-access-to-china/

======
k-mcgrady
Great tech journalism as always. We have this article speculating. Their
source is another article speculating. It's source is a comment in a Chinese
news paper that says Apple has agreed to China's 'security check' policy. Ok
now we've got to the bottom of it what are these checks?

"What would “security checks” entail? Apple hasn’t provided any information on
the matter and did not respond to requests for comment."

So we have one piece of FUD based on another piece of FUD created based on a
comment in a Chinese newspaper and the speculation of some 'analysts'. Almost
zero facts.

------
cududa
So, who wants to tell Pando that China also has access to Android's source
code too? And Windows, for that matter.

[http://news.cnet.com/China-to-view-Windows-
code/2100-1007_3-...](http://news.cnet.com/China-to-view-Windows-
code/2100-1007_3-990526.html)

[http://www.informationweek.com/software/operating-
systems/ch...](http://www.informationweek.com/software/operating-
systems/china-gets-a-peek-at-microsoft-source-code/d/d-id/1089702)?

------
SEJeff
Security through obscurity is no security at all.

While it isn't wonderful if China has attained access to the source code of
IOS, they have the source code of Linux. They have the source code of the
BSDs. Those are still generally touted as much more secure than OS X or
Windows.

